# Anyone cook for their poos?



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

DonnaM said:


> Does anybody here cook their own dog food? If so, do you add any supplememts or additives? I've been making food for my mini poo since he was 8 months old, (he's over 5 years old now). I haven't used any commercial food since.


Mine eat a home-cooked diet, and I do supplement. I add EFAs (either flax or fish oil), calcium/phosphorous supplement, and probiotics/prebiotics. I also had vit/min powder. You can also add a bit of the prepared raw foods---like The Honest Kitchen to get the calcium (ground bone), etc. 

I think there are a few poodles on here who get home-cooked food.


----------



## DonnaM (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Rowan. I've noticed that I can get frozen tubes of ground bone. When you use the ground bone do you add it raw or cook it along with the meat? I've been using plain unsweetened yogurt, I can't believe how much he loves it, it's sooo sour to me. Sometimes I add raw apple cider vinegar to the cooked meal, Harley loves that too inspite of the powerful sour smell/taste. I've also added flax or fish oil as well.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Mine eat a homemade raw diet and I supplement with Prozyme digestive enzymes, Fortiflora probiotics and Salmon Oil. A few times a week I throw in some Apple Cider Vinegar. Oh, and I like to experiment so I did some Kelp at one point, but that was one too many powders I was throwing in their food, so I stopped!

That's about it! 

If I were to supplement with some sort of multimineral/multivitamin product, which I have no plans to at the moment, I would probably use one of these: http://www.b-naturals.com/daily-blend-1-lb-p-115


I have been doing this for nearly 10 months and I recently got superb compliments from the vet!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

ChocolateMillie said:


> Mine eat a homemade raw diet and I supplement with Prozyme digestive enzymes, Fortiflora probiotics and Salmon Oil. A few times a week I throw in some Apple Cider Vinegar. Oh, and I like to experiment so I did some Kelp at one point, but that was one too many powders I was throwing in their food, so I stopped!
> 
> That's about it!
> 
> ...


_Just wondering, CM, what is the apple cider vinegar for?_


----------



## DonnaM (Aug 1, 2011)

There is still so much info out there that tries to scare people away from making their own pet food. I think it's great to see that more people are moving away from the chemical kibble bags. I once found an open bag of dog food that was accidentally left in a cupboard for over 4 years. It supposedly had meat in it but still looked and smelled good after all that time. The bag was even marked .'All Natural'. :afraid:


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

spoospirit said:


> _Just wondering, CM, what is the apple cider vinegar for?_


I am not sure if anything has been"scientifically proven, but I personally believe it probably cannot hurt. When I originally started adding it to their food, it was when I first transitioned them to raw and one of the books I consulted suggested it might help with the "detox" (if such a thing exists). 

I now continue to add it occasionally because I think it may balance PH, help with any allergies, yeast issues, etc. Honestly, it may do nothing, but I have a few bottles of BRAGG and I pour a little in sometimes. 

Apple Cider Vinegar - A Holistic Remedy for Dogs - Whole Dog Journal Article

Benefits of Apple Cider Vinegar - The Top 6


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Mine get home cooked/raw - and apart from the occasional fish oil capsule, no supplements. When I planned their diet I went through all the vitamins and minerals required, and checked they were all present in the combination of meats, fish and bone they get. They do get a few veg in the cooked meals, partly to fill the bowl up a bit, and partly because they like them! Most of their treats are also home cooked.

Apart from the other benefits, I find it much easier to keep them at the right weight on this diet. Toy dogs can so easily turn into little coffee tables on legs!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

DonnaM said:


> Thanks for the reply Rowan. I've noticed that I can get frozen tubes of ground bone. When you use the ground bone do you add it raw or cook it along with the meat? I've been using plain unsweetened yogurt, I can't believe how much he loves it, it's sooo sour to me. Sometimes I add raw apple cider vinegar to the cooked meal, Harley loves that too inspite of the powerful sour smell/taste. I've also added flax or fish oil as well.


I just mix a chunk of it "raw" (you shouldn't cook it!)--maybe 3-4 times a week. The pre-made raw foods are expensive but mine are miniatures and I'm just supplementing with it so it's not too bad. I like Primal since it comes in nuggets and those tubes. It's not as good as feeding fresh raw, but it's a start.  
Primal Pet Foods: Wholesome Raw Food for Dogs and Cats
Embark | Grain Free Dog Food | Gluten Free | The Honest Kitchen


I also give 2 of my 3 the raw ACV (and add it to my own food too): Bragg Live Foods, Bragg Apple Cider Vinegar, Bragg Liquid Aminos,Systemic Enzymes, Bragg Live Organic Food Products, Patricia Bragg, Paul Bragg, Bragg Organic Olive Oil, Bragg Salad Dressings, Bragg Seasonings, Bragg Health Products

Yogurt, cottage cheese and organic pumpkin, etc., are all great additions. Mine get those 2-3 times a week, along with eggs, etc. I try and vary their diet as much as possible. My oldest will be 10 this Fall and the next oldest will be 9 and both are in excellent health. Neither of them have ever needed a dental cleaning either (I brush their teeth daily). But nobody ever believes me when I reveal their ages because they don't look/act 9 and 10. I think a high quality diet is responsible for their health and I wish more people would switch to home cooked or raw.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

FJM I have not yet cooked for Swizzle but I purchased the ingredients for your liver cake. One question - am I suppose to put all the ingredients in a blender and puree or cut up the liver and mix in a mixer? How long can this stay out? Thank you for posting your recipe.


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

i'm feeding prepared raw patties and cooked organ meat: heart, stomach (tripe), kidney, liver. i haven't gone full raw. jessie's had some serious concern with regurgitation and is seeing a gastro specialist. to be honest, she is totally against raw having witnessed two pups getting salmonella - one died. i understand her concern, but my experience with jessie, so far, has been positive. i have not added supplements, yet, but i'm currently reading a great book that was recommended to me by CM. i'm reading about the supplements now. i'm taking it slow because of jessie's regurgitation problems, don't want to introduce too much too quickly. 

i will tell you, she eats right away now and even though she is off all medication for her GI tract, at the moment, her regurgitation is less AND she eats like she's enjoying it where, before, i had to try to entice her.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

CT Girl said:


> FJM I have not yet cooked for Swizzle but I purchased the ingredients for your liver cake. One question - am I suppose to put all the ingredients in a blender and puree or cut up the liver and mix in a mixer? How long can this stay out? Thank you for posting your recipe.


I puree the liver, add the egg, then add enough flour to make a spreadable mixture. Baked until still soft in the middle, it needs to be frozen and used within a day when defrosted; twice baked till hard all the way through it keeps almost indefinitely in this climate - I would probably keep it in the freezer in a very humid climate, though. Hope that helps!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Thank you FJM it does. I love the idea of making Swizzle a nice wholesome treat.


----------

